# Haunted Homestead almost done!



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

The new columns are up and we're almost ready. This weekend the pneumatics go out and finishing touches will be added but it's getting close.

New columns
























Haunted Homestead sign and fog breathing gargoyle








Zombies rising


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

A few more pics of the graveyard zombies.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job - columns and fence look great, love the gargoyle (who doesn't?) and the homestead sign.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Your haunt is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great! I love the columns.:devil:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great job DF! really love the Gargole & sign!!
Happy Halloween! & Have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks really nice. I always love haunts that look just as good in the day time as they do at night.


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Awesome, love the entrance to your haunt!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great job. The TOTs must love it!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Love the lighting!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

The columns are cool. The whole yard looks really nice.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Excellent job - love the columns.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looking Good. How did you achieve the lighting, are they battery powered?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

The columns kick butt. Let me see some more pictures. Your display is AWESOME.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

spideranne said:


> Looking Good. How did you achieve the lighting, are they battery powered?


Thanks Spideranne, the spots are homemade LED floods running on various wattage recycled wall warts.

It gets expensive replacing 9v batteries, and they're all on automatic timers. I'm getting lazy, and cheap, in my old age.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks great dyno
nice columns and ground brealers
I really like the green lighting on your obelisk


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

dynoflyer said:


> Thanks Spideranne, the spots are homemade LED floods running on various wattage recycled wall warts.
> 
> It gets expensive replacing 9v batteries, and they're all on automatic timers. I'm getting lazy, and cheap, in my old age.


Well that is just a great idea, you don't even notice them, but the lighting is so perfect.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I love your haunt Dyno. It looks great!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Just gotta love a fog-breathing gargoyle!

Man, I LOVE that homestead sign! It's perfect.

And those tall kinda stretched-looking groundbreakers are freaky and way cool. Just everything is all around cool!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I wish I had a sidewalk right up to the front door like yours. That is so perfect! I swear if we ever buy another house, it will need to pass the "How will this work for halloween set up test first!" That will be fun explaining to a Realtor that the home must be Halloween/Haunt workable first, then anything else is negotiable.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

very nice haunt! I like it alot man keep it up


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a nice set-up!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice dyno...your sign is outstanding as is the whole haunt...have fun


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks good! I bet the kids love your house!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Excellent job


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great Job!!!!! I love the columns with the candles. That is a nice touch!!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone. It should be completed this weekend, I'll take some new pics for Showroom. I might even borrow my neighbor's video camera and try posting a video, but that's pretty advanced stuff for me. :jol:

Our town runs a Halloween decorating contest each year and they came out to take pictures. Won't know till Nov. 6th when the results are in the town paper. Wish us luck! :jol:


----------

